# 'Period' pain before ovulation.



## LauraLLL (Feb 9, 2011)

Hiya,

I'm not sure if this topic's in the right place but I couldn't find a 'general' questions board.... 

I had my HSG at the start of this month - after I'd ovulated. My DH and I had   once after the HSG, then my AF came.

So this is the first cycle that I'll be ovulating after the HSG. 

I'm not due to ovulate for another few days, but this morning I woke up with period-type pains and I'm wondering/worried about what they could be.

It feels as though I have some pain in my left side - this was the side that had a blockage during the HSG and was cleared after a lot of dye was flushed in.

I'm wondering if for the first time, I am experiencing ovulation pain. Maybe as a result of the blockage being flushed out?

If anyone can help or suggest what this pain could be, please let me know!!!


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey

it does sound like ovulation pain cos i would get that every month in my left side too..

i always wondered wat the pain was cos it never dawned on me it could be due to ovulation but the doc confirmed it for me!!

Jen xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

My body has gone all weird on me this month for some strange reason!  A few days before ovulation I had period type pains, sore boobs and symptoms similar to being pregnant, although I am definitely not.

However, if you are worried then call or visit your GP.

Stacey
x


----------



## LauraLLL (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies   .

Jen, you've pretty much confirmed what I thought. I also had the sweaty-ness (nice) and the pain has passed now and I'm in the 2ww, so yep, it was ovulation pain.

I hope this is a good sign, re the tube being unblocked.....    

Good luck (no, that's not emphatic enough) THE BEST OF LUCK       for tomorrow. I hope all your dreams come true xxxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi
Im hoping your all right because the same has happened to me this month.  Im currently on CD16 and the past 2-3 days i've had period pains and i couldn't understand why.  I am using the CBFM and its only reached high fertility though not peak.  So the pains were telling me i thought i ovulated but with the monitor only reading high not peak it was making me think maybe not?   xxx


----------

